# Vivarium Drainage Layer



## nzxmUyZNKEBoqN3e (Aug 15, 2020)

I'm planning on making a rainforest vivarium that will eventually house a rainforest-suited mantid (probably a Giant Asian). It's going to be planted and bioactive, with springtails and mini isopods to clean up. I'm wondering if it's worth getting a drainage layer substrate such as the zoo med HydroBalls to ensure that there is no standing water in the soil which will help reduce the likelihood of mould occurring. Any suggestions?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 15, 2020)

I used rocks for my drainage layer and it is super heavy, so if you want it a bit lighter then I suggest using hydroballs. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## nzxmUyZNKEBoqN3e (Aug 15, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I used rocks for my drainage layer and it is super heavy, so if you want it a bit lighter then I suggest using hydroballs.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thank you! I have a lot of mosquito mesh at home at the moment - can I use that as the separating mesh or is the proper stuff the best to use?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 15, 2020)

I used window screen.

- MantisGirl13


----------

